# what helped



## blazeboy8569 (Aug 31, 2007)

FOr me a high doze of lexapro did the trick. It knocked the DR right out of me. Everyone is different though, so dont get your hopes up. What worked for me might not work for you! Celexa is the same as lexapro so if u tried celexa and it didnt work, lex probably wont


----------



## Lostreality (Jan 10, 2008)

blazeboy8569 said:


> FOr me a high doze of lexapro did the trick. It knocked the DR right out of me. Everyone is different though, so dont get your hopes up. What worked for me might not work for you! Celexa is the same as lexapro so if u tried celexa and it didnt work, lex probably wont


Lexapro does actually help a number of people. But one thing you have to remember is everyones brain chemistry is different. Im Bi-polar..Some find Lithium works, I didn't. I found Seroquel worked, and some it doesn't. But usually Escitalopram(lexapro)or(cipralex-more commonly called) Does help with DP/DR. Because of it's both anti-anxiety and anti-depressant feautres.


----------



## Life Sentence? (Jul 20, 2007)

Blaze,

That is facinating! Good for you! Just curious... How long did you suffer from DP/DR? Was it constant or intermittet? Do you still experience any degree of DP/DR?

Thanks,

Dan


----------

